# unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485



## mokafan (16 Januar 2007)

Habe um 18:54 unaufgefordert nachfolgende folgende SMS Message bekommen.
Da ich wirklich von einer Art Benachrichtigung ausgegangen bin,
habe ich dummerweise zuerst  mit "JA" geantwortet um diese Nachricht zu bekommen.. 
Als nichts passiert ist ,habe ich dann doch die angegebene Rückrufnummer 
angerufen. Da lief dann eine Bandansage mit einem Verweis auf  eine 0900 Nummer. 
Die habe ich nicht gewählt und anschließend auch eine "STOP" SMS geschickt um ungewollte "Services" zu verhindern.
Hab ich jetzt die Dialermafia bereits reich (und mich arm gemacht) oder irgendwelche ABBO's ausgelöst?
Wenn ja, was muß ich jetzt tun?

Genaue Nachricht war.
"Von +4915119471965
INFO vom CHATPROVIDER es wurde eine Nachricht,Foto gespeichert antworte mit JA oder Stop an die 017253485 um diese abzurufen.
Diese Nachricht ist kostenlos."

Gruss mokafan


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485*

Frag mal danebod, wie der's geschafft hat, t-mobile (?) davon zu überzeugen, dass er ein Recht hat, den Inhaber der handynummer zu erfahren
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176769#post176769


> Wenn ja, was muß ich jetzt tun?


Dokumentier erst mal, was war. Und warte ab...
@all 
ist 0172##### nicht Verschleierung einer (teuren) Kurzwahl?


----------



## mokafan (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Frag mal danebod, wie der's geschafft hat, t-mobile (?) davon zu überzeugen, dass er ein Recht hat, den Inhaber der handynummer zu erfahren
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=176769#post176769
> Dokumentier erst mal, was war. Und warte ab...
> @all
> ist 0172##### nicht Verschleierung einer (teuren) Kurzwahl?


Danke!
Werde die Rechnung abwarten und ggf. dann auch über meine Firma dagegen vorgehen.
Da es ein Diensthandy war (Bereitschaft) bereitet das mir leider zusätzlichen Ärger.
Beim nächsten Mal "google" ich erstmal den SMS Text und schau hier im Forum vorbei.
Die Betrüger scheinen sich ja bereits seit Weihnachten auszutoben.
Ciao


----------



## Stuart (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485*

Hallo,
ich habe diese Sms gestern erhalten, war erst sehr verblüfft und dachte ich hätte ausversehn mit dem Handy ein InternetTaschengespräch geführt.

0172 ### ist keine untreue Nummer sondern eine Vorwahl aus dem D2 Vodafone Netz..

Aber gut, dass ich diese Sms einfach ignoriert habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2007)

*AW: unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485*

Habe diese Nachricht auch gerade erhalten und gleich mal geschaut was es damit auf sich hat, kam mir gleich teuer vor..

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: unklare Rufnummer 015119471965 oder 01725343485*

Habe auch die sms bekommen und bin froh, dass ich mich nicht gerührt habe. Jetzt erst jetzt, nachdem ich hier nachgelesen habe, was dann passiert. Ist vielleicht 'ne blöde oder naive Frage, aber kann man sich eigentlich vor solchen sms irgendwie schützen?


----------

